

Universal Music Group Now "Declaring Legal Jihad" Against Grooveshark...  - jfornear
http://www.digitalmusicnews.com/stories/090310groovesharkumg

======
hipsterelitist
At least they didn't use the word "jihad..." it is one thing to alienate your
customers, but to bring a whole load of sensitive cultural bagage with it is
quite another.

In any case, I feel as though both these strong armed legal tactics and the
"jihad" label are really losing their strong meaning in these situations.

------
paul9290
the new vevo iphone app is legal and free. YOu can make playlists and
play/listen while driving. I was and still am doing this with youtube iphone
app; any and all music u want to listen to is on youtube. Yet quality of
Youtube not that great; Vevo on other hand great quality!

------
TheAmazingIdiot
So, they are effectively the "Youtube of audio".

Youtube's legal because of the DMCA. As long as they are honoring takedowns by
legal copyright owners, I cannot understand how they have a standing.

Any lawyery types care to comment why Grooveshark is being attacked?

~~~
naner
> Youtube's legal because of the DMCA.

Yet they still have been sued.

~~~
dminor
And won so far, but it's still on appeal.

